# Verkaufe Raijintek Option Evo Aluminium Mini ITX Chassis Gaming Gehäuse [Ebay Kleinanzeigen]



## BurningBread (19. September 2019)

*Verkaufe Raijintek Option Evo Aluminium Mini ITX Chassis Gaming Gehäuse [Ebay Kleinanzeigen]*

Moin Moin,

biete ein [FONT=&quot]Raijintek Option Evo Aluminium Mini ITX Chassis Gaming Gehäuse zum verkauf an.
Meine Anzeige, sowie Bilder und weitere Beschreibungen findet ihr auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen unter: [/FONT]https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...x-chassis-gaming-gehaeuse/1201125599-225-2717

Bei Fragen könnt ihr diese sowohl hier als auch auf Ebay stellen.

Schöne Grüße
Jannis


----------

